# EvenTT16......



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

So after the great success of EvenTT15, the committee have been working hard to get the planning underway for EvenTT16.

We are now pleased to announce the venue has been set and the date has been set...






Tickets will be on sale in the club shop to members and non-members

EvenTT details are:

The National Space Centre
Exploration Drive
Leicester 
LE4 5NS

June 19th 2016 - *SAVE THE DATE*

Start time is 10am, we ask that those attending don't arrive before this time in order to allow the club and traders to set up ready for your arrival

There will be move info coming in the next few months with a growing list of traders

Thanks

TT Owners Club Committee


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great venue, superb video.

Please put me down.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats a cool venue, been there a couple times for a look about at the space craft.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent, looking forward to it already! 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow great video 
Put us down will look forward to that one.
Nice one guys

Phil


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome video, sign me up 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

nice work on the video


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I might pop along


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I might pop along


Isn't there a new rule, you can;t win a trophy 2 years on the trot?

:lol: :twisted:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Excellent, it's in my diary 

Warren.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Great video and venue  Please put us on the list
Jenny & Dave
x


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Fantastic video and exciting venue... can't wait !


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice and local put me down.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

warrenstuart said:


> Excellent, it's in my diary
> 
> Warren.


Now you can understand why Jess said to wait till the announcement of EvenTT16


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks a great venue 

Will there be cake?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Date has been booked and allowed by "The Boss"

Can't wait for this going to bring my Space 1999 and Buck Rodgers toys......


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

jamman said:


> Date has been booked and allowed by "The Boss"
> 
> Can't wait for this going to bring my Space 1999 and Buck Rodgers toys......


Don't forget to wear your buzz lightyear outfit

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Think i will pop along as well


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Be rude not to go as it's only down the road


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ben5029 said:


> Be rude not to go as it's only down the road


Snap

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ReTTro fit said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Date has been booked and allowed by "The Boss"
> ...


Derrrrr Buzz Lighyear isn't real Buck Rogers and Space 1999 was ! ! ! :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You've ruined it for me now ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Showing your age there James...

However, I still have my UFO stuff, preceding Space 1999 by a few years...  

Certainly be up for this 

John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Duggy said:


> Showing your age there James...
> 
> However, I still have my UFO stuff, preceding Space 1999 by a few years...
> 
> ...


Jesus John everyone knows UFO wasn't real whereas Space 1999 and Buck Rogers was, had to be because my dad told me...... :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

If Space 1999 were real why is there a moon in the sky now? Surely it should be gone when the nuclear dump blew up?!? Or did the Thunderbirds prevent the disaster? Sounds like a job for Mulder & Scully...


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent choice of venue, I'll be there, looking forward to it !


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Great news for people who lives up north, it certainly closer than the other venues in previous years, i will defo try my hardest to get to this event! Looking forward to it already.

Hak


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Manchesturk said:


> Great news for people who lives up north, it certainly closer than the other venues in previous years, i will defo try my hardest to get to this event! Looking forward to it already.
> 
> Hak


So where exactly is Beamish ? southerners tut :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> > Great news for people who lives up north, it certainly closer than the other venues in previous years, i will defo try my hardest to get to this event! Looking forward to it already.
> ...


Or Crich (Matlock, Derbyshire), or Rother Valley (Sheffield, Yorkshire) for that matter.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

please put me down for this. and even the wife n boy wants to come and pay a visit. 
should be a good one


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is loads to do, fantastic place for the kids also. Me and Jess went to check the place out and spent nearly three hours just walking around everywhere without actually looking at everything.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have loads of fun banging into nick on the simulator ha ha cant wait for this to come round, definitely a MUST DO!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> I have loads of fun banging into nick on the simulator ha ha cant wait for this to come round, definitely a MUST DO!!!!!
> 
> J
> xx


I thought Nick had a girlfriend, shame on you Jessica.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

steady on James, you know I only have eyes for you  lol

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I have. But it was still quite fun.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Dont forget to add to your 2016 calendars\!


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent video 8)

If I'm in country I'll be coming


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Tickets now on sale in the TTOC shop 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/


----------



## Jakestar (Dec 24, 2015)

Ah shame this conflicts with le man!

Hopefully next year


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jakestar said:


> Ah shame this conflicts with le man!
> 
> Hopefully next year


we tried our best to avoid as much as we could, but you cant win them all 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*TRADER ANNOUNCEMENT*

Pleased to announce that Alloygator will be attending as a trader at evenTT16.

Are you worried about kerb damage? or have you damaged yours? Why not pop along to their trade stand to see what they can offer!

If you would like to pre-order and pick them up at evenTT please contact them direct on 07748 620124 or visit http://www.essexcarvaleting.co.uk/contact-us.htm

Thanks

Jess


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> *TRADER ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Pleased to announce that Alloygator will be attending as a trader at evenTT16.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, but found alloygators were absolute crap!
Had them fitted, only to be told after I had an issue with loosing air from one of my tyres, oh they often do that so we've stopped fitting them.
Not impressed, had to remove from that wheel to cure problem , and obviously had to remove rest!
Not happy, waste of money.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yep thanks for that

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

**TRADER ANNOUNCEMENT**

Pleased to announce that Engine Carbon Clean will be attending as a trader at evenTT16.

From experience I was a bit "meh I dont really believe it will work" but I was surprised to find going through the gears and the hum of the engine much smoother

If you would like to check them out, or even book yourself in prior to evenTT16 please contact them directly on 07496 060560 or visit
http://www.enginecarbonclean.com/

Thanks

Jess


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> **TRADER ANNOUNCEMENT**
> 
> Pleased to announce that Engine Carbon Clean will be attending as a trader at evenTT16.
> 
> ...


They normally do a discounted clean on the day too


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're now only 5 weeks away people...


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Ticket bought,

see you all there......and hopefully a few on the way to help the journey :wink:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Should be a good one... To infinity & beyond


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

coming up to 4 weeks to go!

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> coming up to 4 weeks to go!
> 
> J
> xx


Ordered my tickets last week - can't wait! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm excited as hell! If anyone has any further suggestions on traders, prizes etc let me know

J
xx


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

I've had a set of Alloygaters fitted for about a week now and so far so good (fingers crossed!)

so all being well i'll be able to give a proper verdict come EvenTT 16!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Harry ScroTTer said:


> I've had a set of Alloygaters fitted for about a week now and so far so good (fingers crossed!)
> 
> so all being well i'll be able to give a proper verdict come EvenTT 16!


Amazing, I'm looking at getting some 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you bought your tickets yet????? www.ttoc.co.uk/shop










J
xx


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you pay on the day? Still not sure if I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

s_robinson91 said:


> Can you pay on the day? Still not sure if I'll be able to make it.


You can but the price will be £3 higher as we have to pay for the extra parking beyond our space for anyone not buying in advance.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

how much are they currently?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Harry ScroTTer said:


> how much are they currently?


TTOC members are £10 each and non members are £13 each.


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nem said:


> Harry ScroTTer said:
> 
> 
> > how much are they currently?
> ...


The £10 ticket just to enter or for a certain area?

Ill be coming along


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The ticket gets you full access to the space centre 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you bought your tickets yet????

www.ttoc.co.uk/shop

J
xx


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Is there a family ticket price or a price for children?

If I can make it I'll be coming up with my wife and 2 boys aged 10 and 8!
Yes we do still all fit in it and really enjoy making the events as a family.
Peter


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OuTTlaw said:


> Is there a family ticket price or a price for children?
> 
> If I can make it I'll be coming up with my wife and 2 boys aged 10 and 8!
> Yes we do still all fit in it and really enjoy making the events as a family.
> Peter


Hi Peter 
We weren't able to obtain discounted child prices so it's £10 each if you are a member and £13 each if you aren't, that price includes parking which is normally £5 extra. If your not a member it would make sense to join as you'd save almost 50% of the membership fee.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

OK thanks.
Peter


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can I pay on the day...can not commit just yet ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> Can I pay on the day...can not commit just yet ?


Yes you can. £10 for members and £13 for non members.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Can I pay on the day...can not commit just yet ?
> ...


Great thank you, is that per car or per person ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Per person


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Can I pay on the day...can not commit just yet ?


Hope you can both make it Jase


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Can I pay on the day...can not commit just yet ?
> ...


Going to do my best Karen :wink:


----------



## dan328 (May 16, 2015)

Any convoy's to the space centre on the day?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Just a reminder on the details for the day.

Tickets are on sale in the club shop to members and non-members. Tickets include parking & admission to the space centre.

EvenTT details are:

The National Space Centre
Exploration Drive
Leicester 
LE4 5NS

June 19th 2016 - SAVE THE DATE

Start time is 10am, we ask that those attending don't arrive before this time in order to allow the club and traders to set up ready for your arrival

Traders
quattro-tech
TT Shop
Cookbot
Croftgate
Carbon Engine Clean
Alloy Gators
Advance Detail


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

For those staying at the Hilton the postcode is LE19 1WQ. The meal is booked for 7 and the AGM is at 9. See you all in the bar 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


I was planning to join you but family responsibilities make it impossible for me 
Have a great day and I hope the weather will be better than it's here today!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Only 20 mins away so I'll see what the weathers doing on the morning

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Be good to see you again


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

For those staying at the Hilton the postcode is LE19 1WQ the meal is booked for 7 and the AGM is at 9. See you in the bar 

Check in from 3pm


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

What time do you turn up to enter the show and shine section?

Can I pay on the day to enter this as I forgot to buy a ticket online!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Entry is at 10 just say when yoi arrive you wish to join the show and shine. You can still buy online today or you can pay when you arrive but that will be £3 dearer.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm back from Morocco, so the bronze goddess will be there  lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm back from Morocco, so the bronze goddess will be there  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Better bronze than orange


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back from Morocco, so the bronze goddess will be there  lol
> ...


cheeki sh*t lol whats wrong with my natural colour lol

J
xx


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Enjoy the day everyone look forward to seeing all the pictures later.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nobody go then thought there might be a few reviews and pictures by now.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Patience! I took a few, but none are uploaded anywhere yet, other than the one of my car I stuck on Instagram (that you've already liked 8)).


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are a few. Didn't take many as it was too spaced out and separated by high hedges to get an overall pic.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

We took a few photos, I tried to get at least one of every car, but as people kept moving their cars around, leaving and late arrivals, I'm not sure that I got absolutely everyone.

A few samples: 

























The rest of the day's photos can be found here: https://flic.kr/s/aHskBUeskJ


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Some great pics on your Flickr link [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Shame i missed it but fathers day clash i'm afraid... hopefully next year.

Warren.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it was an amazing day! I'll get the video up when I've had time to do it

J
xx


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

I won best modified, a nice lady asked me to send over some details for the magazine, I can't remember the email address tho!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> I won best modified, a nice lady asked me to send over some details for the magazine, I can't remember the email address tho!


That was me lol [email protected]

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> > .....a nice lady .....
> ...


Are you sure??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Are you sure??


I am nice lol.......to those I like lol

J
xx


----------

